# 1982 Fleetwood Jamboree Restoration Project`



## JFyJam (Oct 15, 2008)

He all!  Just wanted to pop in and share that I am starting a restoration of a 1982 Fleetwood Jamboree 24ft Class C RV (motorhome).  I decided to document my progress with pictures and put it on my DW's blog 

Anyway, so far I have purchased the RV (always a good first step before making modifications) done some minor repairs (door hinges, magnetic latches) and also undertaken some larger updates - like installing new flooring.

I have pictures on the blog page already and some updates with my restoration/updates so far.
The pictures and stuff are here http://www.homeschoolfamily.net/pro...od-rv-restoration-before-restoration-process/


----------



## JFyJam (Oct 20, 2008)

RE: 1982 Fleetwood Jamboree Restoration Project`

My DW asked me to get my RV stuff off of her homeSchool blog... so I got my own webpage now for the ongoing "story" of my Class C motorhome.  My new webpage is at http://www.RVHobby.com


----------



## C Nash (Oct 20, 2008)

Re: 1982 Fleetwood Jamboree Restoration Project`

wellcome to the forum Jeff. You have at least got a start on the restoration of the jamboree with the latch fix  . Guess you are handy with repairs as the popup turned out well. keep the project posted on your website so we can follow your progress.  What all do you have planed.


----------

